# radiography degree



## mechelle (Jun 6, 2010)

hello all, 
I have always wanted to move to usa to live and work am wondering if I have any hope. 
I am a 43 year old woman not married no dependents qualified ( 2years college ) as a nanny with over 20 years experience. I appreciate an employer may not want to sponsor me but has anyone ever been sponsored this way??
I have just been offered a uni place in the uk to train as a radiographer specifically with the intention of using the qualification to try to get in.
Will this help me or should i try something else??
I run a domestic services business here as well and have heard that if a subsidiary/ branch office is set up in the us that might help.

dont know which route to take or if i should give up all hope...
any advice appreciated
thanks


----------

